# Reels on Hills. A Story of Trepidation.



## Tony81 (Jul 11, 2019)

I'm a rookie to the grass game and could use some talking off the ledge a bit here. I'm in the market for a reel mower but I'm torn on which direction to go for a few reasons. I'm currently cutting this Bermuda 419 lawn with a 21" rotary at about 1.5" which is as low as it can get without scalping - within the next week I'll have to go up again. This lawn was sanded, leveled and reel-mowed in 2016 and 2017 using a Locke reel mower (floating rel assembly model) and the results were simply awesome. I've convinced myself that a floating reel assembly is the way to go because of the undulations and hills on my property. However that basically seems to leave me with getting another Locke (hard to find, seemingly more rare now) and a greens mower with a floating reel (Toro, Jacebson, etc)but the steepness of the hills looks like an accident waiting to happen with a smooth drum roller pushing the mower.

Am I lending too much credit to the floating reel idea? If i need high-traction rubber wheels for these hills should I expect a quality cut out of a Tru-Cut C27 style mower with a fixed reel or would it be recommended to stay with a flexing/floating reel? I'm paralyzed with fear and excited for the journey.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Tony81 said:


> I'm rookie to the grass game and could use some talking off the ledge a bit here. I'm in the market for a reel mower but I'm torn on which direction to go for a few reasons. I'm currently cutting this Bermuda 419 lawn with a 21" rotary at about 1.5" which is as low as it can get without scalping - within the next week I'll have to go up again. This lawn was sanded, leveled and reel-mowed in 2016 and 2017 using a Locke reel mower (floating rel assembly model) and the results were simply awesome. I've convinced myself that a floating reel assembly is the way to go because of the undulations and hills on my property. However that basically seems to leave me with getting another Locke (hard to find, seemingly more rare now) and a greens mower with a floating reel (Toro, Jacebson, etc)but the steepness of the hills looks like an accident waiting to happen with a smooth drum roller pushing the mower.
> 
> Am I lending too much credit to the floating reel idea? If i need high-traction rubber wheels for these hills should I expect a quality cut out of a Tru-Cut C27 style mower with a fixed reel or would it be recommended to stay with a flexing/floating reel? I'm paralyzed with fear and excited for the journey.


That's a steep hill in the second picture. Kudos for mowing up and down. My question isn't lawn related. How the hell do you get that truck in the garage without taking the mirrors off?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

What happened to the locke? IMO it's will be more forgiving to the less perfect ground.

Maybe you are mechanical and know locke well?

Jd/Toro/jake ....even if it could, I think you'll wear yourself out assisting gravity


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I think cal trimmer can work the hills but trucut wins in agility there.


----------



## Tony81 (Jul 11, 2019)

@TN Hawkeye good eye. I bought that truck specifically for that garage. If I touch the nose to the front wall i have 3" to spare on the rear bumper for the garage door. side to side the mirrors miss the sides by about 3" on each side. It's tough to park after poker night!


----------



## Tony81 (Jul 11, 2019)

jayhawk said:


> What happened to the locke? IMO it's will be more forgiving to the less perfect ground.
> 
> Maybe you are mechanical and know locke well?
> 
> Jd/Toro/jake ....even if it could, I think you'll wear yourself out assisting gravity


The Locke was used by the prior lawn service that I fired. His big pitch at the time was that he had this special mower that could take care of this lawn effectively, which it did. I can go get a Locke that is in good, refurbished condition for about $1500 around here. I can get a nice condition newer TC C27 for about $800-$900. I just don't know how much of a difference it'll make either way? TC dealers and parts seem to be everywhere unlike the Locke. but if i get a crappy cut on the grass who cares right?


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

My back yard isn't that steep, but I don't have trouble mowing it with a TruCut. Mowing straight up and down gives a better cut than side to side or at a 45.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Look into a greensmower. If you keep HOC below .5 you will have no issues with traction. Lockes are great (ran two of them years ago in my landscape business) but they have a long muddled history and parts are very difficult to find. Greensmowers are much easier to service and find parts for. Also much more ergonomic than the Locke. Trucut would handle the hills but at the expense of cut quality and pain to service. I use a GM Flex 21 on my front which has a slope similar to yours.


----------



## Tony81 (Jul 11, 2019)

reidgarner said:


> Look into a greensmower. If you keep HOC below .5 you will have no issues with traction. Lockes are great (ran two of them years ago in my landscape business) but they have a long muddled history and parts are very difficult to find. Greensmowers are much easier to service and find parts for. Also much more ergonomic than the Locke. Trucut would handle the hills but at the expense of cut quality and pain to service. I use a GM Flex 21 on my front which has a slope similar to yours.


That is interesting - I was not expecting to see a hill that severe using a greens mower. Does it slip on that hill and make you man-handle it to keep it straight?


----------



## Tony81 (Jul 11, 2019)

tcorbitt20 said:


> My back yard isn't that steep, but I don't have trouble mowing it with a TruCut. Mowing straight up and down gives a better cut than side to side or at a 45.


looks great, @tcorbitt20 - Get a brisket on that BGE!


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Tony81 said:


> reidgarner said:
> 
> 
> > Look into a greensmower. If you keep HOC below .5 you will have no issues with traction. Lockes are great (ran two of them years ago in my landscape business) but they have a long muddled history and parts are very difficult to find. Greensmowers are much easier to service and find parts for. Also much more ergonomic than the Locke. Trucut would handle the hills but at the expense of cut quality and pain to service. I use a GM Flex 21 on my front which has a slope similar to yours.
> ...


No slipping - it pulls right up like a champ. Only issue I have sometimes is that on the steepest parts, the mower wants to pop a wheelie, but I just put a little pressure on the handlebar by slightly pulling up on it and it keeps the reel in good contact with the ground.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Precision Cut?


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

My Baroness would slide on that front lawn in dry conditions. Around here you have to wait until around 1 pm to let the dew dry or cut it slightly wet. I don't think you want a reel on that hill the least bit wet. My vote is for a TruCut with a roller and newer tires. You want to enjoy your mow not fight it or dread it each time.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

A agree with @gpbrown60 and would go with Tru Cut on your lawn. I have the C27 and a Flex 21 and have a hill less severe and I can tell you the Flex does not like it. The Tru Cut is up/down whatever way you want to cut today. The dual rear wheels are nice for grip and leave no wheel lines in the lawn. You do want a roller.

That said, the Tru Cut will not provide the same quality of cut that a greens mower will provide but its superior to a rotary cut. If you're not far from the Tru Cut dealer Peachtree that is yet another reason to consider that option. If you lived closer I would let you try both and see what you think but if you can only have one I vote Tru Cut.


----------



## Tony81 (Jul 11, 2019)

@gsmornot Peachtree Mower is about 30 minutes from me. I feel like the hills on my lawn are making this decision for me. The TruCut seems to be the only one with enough guaranteed traction up, down and diagonal on those hills. Thanks for the input I appreciate it!


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Tony81 said:


> I'm a rookie to the grass game and could use some talking off the ledge a bit here. I'm in the market for a reel mower but I'm torn on which direction to go for a few reasons. I'm currently cutting this Bermuda 419 lawn with a 21" rotary at about 1.5" which is as low as it can get without scalping - within the next week I'll have to go up again. This lawn was sanded, leveled and reel-mowed in 2016 and 2017 using a Locke reel mower (floating rel assembly model) and the results were simply awesome. I've convinced myself that a floating reel assembly is the way to go because of the undulations and hills on my property. However that basically seems to leave me with getting another Locke (hard to find, seemingly more rare now) and a greens mower with a floating reel (Toro, Jacebson, etc)but the steepness of the hills looks like an accident waiting to happen with a smooth drum roller pushing the mower.
> 
> Am I lending too much credit to the floating reel idea? If i need high-traction rubber wheels for these hills should I expect a quality cut out of a Tru-Cut C27 style mower with a fixed reel or would it be recommended to stay with a flexing/floating reel? I'm paralyzed with fear and excited for the journey.


I have a JD 220E Cut with a floating head that'll probably take care of that hill


----------



## Tony81 (Jul 11, 2019)

@The_iHenry I have been looking at that JD 220E. love the flexible head - If there was some added traction on that driving drum I'd sure feel good about it. Maybe I can find someone's to borrow and experiment.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

My builder, before building decided to take some soil off my lot. But left me a nice hill because there is a huge power line buried under the apex of the hill. I have a McLane 3.5 HP. I wish I had Tru-Cut with more @#$ behind it to handle the hill. I'm wearing out chains on the McLane, etc., working that hill. Trying to figure out if I just make it into a grown cover/shrub deal and be done with it.

But I'll give the builder and landscape company an A for the swell or trench or whatever you call it in the yard. Rain runoff streams up and dumps to the sidewalk and street. It's the little things.


----------



## BadDad (Mar 13, 2019)

Bracken4au has a couple nice slopes he cuts with a greensmower. He has a lawn journal if you want to see.


----------



## Tony81 (Jul 11, 2019)

BadDad said:


> Bracken4au has a couple nice slopes he cuts with a greensmower. He has a lawn journal if you want to see.


@Brackin4au any guidance here is appreciated!


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

@Tony81 my hill is very similar to yours, maybe not quite as tall but close, and definitely similar in slope. I use a JD260SL. It has dimples on the rear drum, not sure how much they help, but can't hurt. I typically go up/down mine at a 45. It slips now and then, but nothing I can't handle, and I'm definitely pleased with its ability to handle the slope overall. I hate to tell you to go for it, without seeing your slope in person, but I haven't had much trouble with mine. I will say though, if you're using a greensmower on the hill next to your driveway, the tricky part will be at the peak, when you are going up and get to the top. My hill is all grass, so I don't have to worry about a transition to concrete. But looking at yours, that would be a little tricky. But most likely you could just not crest the top of the slope, and turn around... then go back along the edge in a cleanup pass or two.

Here is my lawn journal if you wanna check out some pictures of my slope.

Any specific questions, I'll be happy to help.


----------



## Tony81 (Jul 11, 2019)

Brackin4au said:


> @Tony81 my hill is very similar to yours, maybe not quite as tall but close, and definitely similar in slope. I use a JD260SL. It has dimples on the rear drum, not sure how much they help, but can't hurt. I typically go up/down mine at a 45. It slips now and then, but nothing I can't handle, and I'm definitely pleased with its ability to handle the slope overall. I hate to tell you to go for it, without seeing your slope in person, but I haven't had much trouble with mine. I will say though, if you're using a greensmower on the hill next to your driveway, the tricky part will be at the peak, when you are going up and get to the top. My hill is all grass, so I don't have to worry about a transition to concrete. But looking at yours, that would be a little tricky. But most likely you could just not crest the top of the slope, and turn around... then go back along the edge in a cleanup pass or two.
> 
> Here is my lawn journal if you wanna check out some pictures of my slope.
> 
> Any specific questions, I'll be happy to help.


when i had the lawn service using the Locke mower they never went up and down on the steep part right by the driveway - they just alternated directions back and forth. I suspect I may do the same but who knows. I was also dreaming of using some type of industrial adhesive-backed sandpaper strips or spray-liner type stuff on the rear drum roller. I seem to still be obsessed with the floating reel assembly notion.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Tony81 said:


> Brackin4au said:
> 
> 
> > @Tony81 my hill is very similar to yours, maybe not quite as tall but close, and definitely similar in slope. I use a JD260SL. It has dimples on the rear drum, not sure how much they help, but can't hurt. I typically go up/down mine at a 45. It slips now and then, but nothing I can't handle, and I'm definitely pleased with its ability to handle the slope overall. I hate to tell you to go for it, without seeing your slope in person, but I haven't had much trouble with mine. I will say though, if you're using a greensmower on the hill next to your driveway, the tricky part will be at the peak, when you are going up and get to the top. My hill is all grass, so I don't have to worry about a transition to concrete. But looking at yours, that would be a little tricky. But most likely you could just not crest the top of the slope, and turn around... then go back along the edge in a cleanup pass or two.
> ...


I've thought about trying to put some grip on the rear drum. Just haven't ever gone through with it...


----------

